# dressage vs. reining (funny :])



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

nevermind haha stupid moment forgive me :]


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it


----------



## hahaitslacey (Apr 21, 2009)

I LOVE this. Such a feel-good video. It just goes to show no matter what outfit you wear, or what tack you ride your horse in, ANYONE can be an incredible rider!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats gold!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

thats amazing.. so nice to watch lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Very, very neat


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I now have to put on hunt seat show stuff and ride in a western show(fun show, no show clothes required) I absolutely have to do that.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've seen that before... I love it!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha that was great!!


----------

